# Your Smartphone choice



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Setting aside cost, if you were to get a new smart phone tomorrow which brand would you choose?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

oops - voted on the poll before I read your post.
I have a Bberry Z10, so I guess by default that's the one I would choose 
(even though it was a hand-me-down from my wife who hated it)

she went from the Z10, through the IPhone5, and finally landed on the Samsung Galaxy4
so we've been through the leaders, and I ended up with the Blackberry. I like it for my purposes though.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

hard to say... I miss a lot of things on my apple... I have an S4 right now. if it died would I buy another? not sure. would i get the iphone 5? not sure... another android? maybe... blackberry? nope.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I currently have an iPhone 4. In September I'll upgrade to an iPhone 5. My wife and daughter have Samsung droids.

The Apples are better IMO.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

There seems to be a trend with the Samsung smartphones more women seem to be buying them, I wonder if its size on the convenience of them. ( larger keyboards ).ship
Oh and Scott I guess you missed hearing about the new Motorola ( google ) phone


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ship of fools said:


> There seems to be a trend with the Samsung smartphones more women seem to be buying them, I wonder if its size on the convenience of them. ( larger keyboards ).ship
> Oh and Scott I guess you missed hearing about the new Motorola ( google ) phone


Motorola added. The wife had busted her iPhone screen and the mic was not working, We both had (have) iPhone 4 that we had gotten about two years ago. Mine still looks and works like it did when I got it. Her's was dropped about 100 times and abused. Finally gave out. So I went down yesterday to see what I could get for her. Either way I had to pay the buyout fee on her iPhone but in order to get a new iPhone 5 it would have been another $200 so she opted for the newest LG smart phone, which they had on for no additional up front cost. We will see how she makes out with that one. I played with it for a few minutes and it does have some nice features. It will be a challenge to switch to Android from Apple but we shall see. I have another 9 months on my iPhone and I am in no hurry to upgrade at this stage. Works fine for me.

I must say that the HTC 1 and the Samsung are getting very high marks in a lot of the reviews that I read this week. iPhone 5 is trailing them slightly. Most reviews have that one in third place with a few of them second or first.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I have an iPhone 4, and it works fine still 3 years later apart from the power on/off button being broken, which actually isn't much of an issue. However, I'm getting a new phone, and simply because it was the best deal on offer, I'm getting another iPhone 4 (although 8GB instead of 16GB). 

Having said that, I've been very tempted by the HTC One.

Neil


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Option1 said:


> I have an iPhone 4, and it works fine still 3 years later apart from the power on/off button being broken, which actually isn't much of an issue. However, I'm getting a new phone, and simply because it was the best deal on offer, I'm getting another iPhone 4 (although 8GB instead of 16GB).
> 
> Having said that, I've been very tempted by the HTC One.
> 
> Neil


Yep, I may take a look at that one as well when my time comes. 4 out of the 7 geeks at Rogers use them so something is up. The other three had Samsung and one iPhone


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had an iPhone for a number of years now and I still prefer it over any other phone. I've tried my friends' Galaxies, HTC Ones, etc. and I find them all annoying to use and counter-intuitive compared to the iPhone. I really, really disliked the Android OS. It just seems cluttered and disorganized to me. 

Also, Apple's customer-service, the one time I needed it, was impressive.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hollowbody said:


> I've had an iPhone for a number of years now and I still prefer it over any other phone. I've tried my friends' Galaxies, HTC Ones, etc. and I find them all annoying to use and counter-intuitive compared to the iPhone. I really, really disliked the Android OS. It just seems cluttered and disorganized to me.
> 
> Also, Apple's customer-service, the one time I needed it, was impressive.


I am on my 3rd iPhone so its been a long time since I have tried any other brand. Back then there simply was nothing better. But I think its time to take a look at what else is happening out there. Back then Android was simply a dream someone had.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am on my 3rd iPhone so its been a long time since I have tried any other brand. Back then there simply was nothing better. But I think its time to take a look at what else is happening out there. Back then Android was simply a dream someone had.



Still a dream compared to the Apple stuff, which to put it simply, works.

As I don't pay for my phones I can make a choice based solely on function and intuitive design. IMO, that's where Apple beats everyone else. Take it out of the box, look at the "manual", then throw it out and use the phone.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Still a dream compared to the Apple stuff, which to put it simply, works.
> 
> As I don't pay for my phones I can make a choice based solely on function and intuitive design. IMO, that's where Apple beats everyone else. Take it out of the box, look at the "manual", then throw it out and use the phone.


I am going to see how the wife likes this phone in a month or two. She uses more of the gadgets then me. I basically use the thing for texting and phone calls, some internet. I have about 4-5 main apps that I use. I have been a huge supporter of the iPhone for the reasons you have given. It blew away my Blackberry back then.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

After having done so many demos with my iPhone 4S and GarageBand, I wouldn't look anywhere else. It's pretty sweet given its size. Here's the recent song where I played all instruments. Keep in mind that there was only one vocal take pretty much. The only GarageBand sim prog was running the bass DI. 

http://soundcloud.com/hearts-and-mi...oundcloud.com/hearts-and-minds/how-many-times


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

As mentioned above, I have an iPhone, but I also have an Android tablet (Asus Transformer 101). I don't find much difference in user-friendliness between the two - with the exception of synching with the iMac. As much as I dislike iTunes, it does a much better job than the almost completely absent method of synching my tablet.

I'm not sure the "Apple just works and (by implication) everything else is crap" is an indicator of anything other than the proclaimer being a bit of a fanboi.

Neil


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Option1 said:


> As mentioned above, I have an iPhone, but I also have an Android tablet (Asus Transformer 101). I don't find much difference in user-friendliness between the two - with the exception of synching with the iMac. As much as I dislike iTunes, it does a much better job than the almost completely absent method of synching my tablet.
> 
> I'm not sure the "Apple just works and (by implication) everything else is crap" is an indicator of anything other than the proclaimer being a bit of a fanboi.
> 
> Neil



Pffft. Is that a shot across my bow? If so, spare me with the fanboi crap.

I own Androids AND Apple stuff. Intuitive design is important to me. 

Garmin and Apple seem to understand this. It took us twice as long to set up my wifes Android as it did to do ANY of the Apple stuff.

How about we keep this friendly and not take personal shots, Ok?


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Don't be so sensitive, it wasn't a shot at anyone, just my observation and opinion. I effectively find no great difference between driving anything Android, Windows or Apple. Nor do I particularly find that these days the looks are particularly distinctive between any of the flavours. They all just work.

Neil


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Option1 said:


> As mentioned above, I have an iPhone, but I also have an Android tablet (Asus Transformer 101). I don't find much difference in user-friendliness between the two - with the exception of synching with the iMac. As much as I dislike iTunes, it does a much better job than the almost completely absent method of synching my tablet.
> 
> I'm not sure the "Apple just works and (by implication) everything else is crap" is an indicator of anything other than the proclaimer being a bit of a fanboi.
> 
> Neil


Nah. This just doesn't hold water. I'm a diehard Windows user and have spent lots of time on Mac machines, but really dislike them - when it comes to desktops/laptops, Apple just doesn't float my boat; however, when it comes to portable devices, they really know what they're doing. iPods and iPhones are just plain better than their competitors, as far as I'm concerned. If anything, I'm a PC fanboy more than Apple, but I wouldn't trade my iPhone for a Droid even if you paid me. 

It's not a brand-cache thing, or anything like that that gets non-Apple people all up-in-arms. I don't care about how it looks (though I like that it's smaller than the chunky Galaxy). I don't care how much I spent on it. I don't feel like I'm part of some elitist crowd, or anything like that. I just have a phone that does everything I need and want it to do and does it quickly and well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Option1 said:


> Don't be so sensitive, it wasn't a shot at anyone, just my observation and opinion. I effectively find no great difference between driving anything Android, Windows or Apple. Nor do I particularly find that these days the looks are particularly distinctive between any of the flavours. They all just work.
> 
> Neil


If you quote my post or a snip from it and use the term fanboi, I don't think I'm being overly sensitive.

HC is thataway>


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I had to go to the urban dictionary to look up "fanboi"


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm obviously in the minority here, but I quite like my Z10. It does everything I need and want in a way that works perfectly for me. I haven't come across anything that it can't do for me and I'm not lamenting the fact that I can't get Words With Friends.  

I have played with a friends Samsung and with several iPhones, and have found no reason to feel bad about my decision to stick with Blackberry. All three can make calls, browse, text, message, and handle multiple email accounts just fine. I just tend to like the way my Blackberry does it

For what it's worth, there ya go. The Lone Blackberry Ranger.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I had to go to the urban dictionary to look up "fanboi"



Sadly English is pretty much a dead language.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

The company I work for is all Blackberry, so that's what I use... just got a Z10 last week... interesting learning curve to it. Having said that, it might be the best phone out there right now, but in my mind, the company won't be along for much longer...I wouldn't be spending my own money on BB.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

right now i have an S3 and a S2hdlte. i'm not fond of the s2 after a year now. the s3 is a better phone but i dont like the buttons. so when my contract comes up in 2 more years, i'll worry about it then.but so far, apple is out of the question just because of itunes. samsung aint looking too good so far. i'll have to see what's out there when the time comes.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been looking at the Blackberry Z10 for a few weeks now. Right now I have a BB Bold.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is hysterical! I have a Samsung Galaxy S II and I accidentally just put it through a 45 minute heavy duty wash cycle while doing my laundry. As soon as I found it in the machine I was shocked that it was actually on and working! The screen was not cracked but it was acting a little funny. My son told me that this happens often to a lot of people and he said to totally dismantle the phone, remove battery and sim card and put in a Tub of ordinary Rice four 24 hours, and to my amazement it's fully fuctional! 

Hell, never mind all the bells and whistles, this one gets my vote solely for this reason! It's definetly a technological resurection....It's Alive!!!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Isn't that funny this morning on HLN they were talkingh about how Apple only has 15% of the market and how thanks to China Android phones are dominating the market.ship


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

urko99 said:


> This is hysterical! I have a Samsung Galaxy S II and I accidentally just put it through a 45 minute heavy duty wash cycle while doing my laundry. As soon as I found it in the machine I was shocked that it was actually on and working! The screen was not cracked but it was acting a little funny. My son told me that this happens often to a lot of people and he said to totally dismantle the phone, remove battery and sim card and put in a Tub of ordinary Rice four 24 hours, and to my amazement it's fully fuctional!
> 
> Hell, never mind all the bells and whistles, this one gets my vote solely for this reason! It's definetly a technological resurection....It's Alive!!!


Here is a bizarre one that I am dealing with right now. If any tech guru has an answer chime it, As mentioned the wife got a new LG phone the other day to replace her busted up iPhone. Well, her daughter and my two kids both have iPhone so naturally we have the imessage feature turned on. Basically on those phones you are supposed to be able to use both. imessage or SMS will be used automatically based on the receiving phone. So I watched as the dude down at Rogers took her sim card out of the iPhone and put it into the LG. Then when we tried sending her text messages (her number stayed the same) they went to the iPhone with no sim card in it. 

So right now I have my imessage turned off so she can get text messages and now all the ones I am sending to the kids are not going through. Bizarre to say the least.

EDIT: I just figured it out. Apparently the imessage can be used via the email address that you put in as the backup source. Therefore you can still send messages even without a sim card. Plus she has the ipad which is set up to receive imessage via the internet so thats what is causing the problem.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

TA462 said:


> I've been looking at the Blackberry Z10 for a few weeks now. Right now I have a BB Bold.


The operations are totally different from the Bold, Storm, Torch, but once you get use to it, it's very intuitive and quick to do anything. I very much like the Z10.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

The Z10 is probably the best phone available today, but it's certainly not for everyone. BB got dragged into the consumer market where they didn't belong near the beginning of the smart phone craze, and unfortunately have been struggling to keep up ever since with hardware that really wasn't intended to do what people were buying it for. Thankfully they now seem to be going back to their roots ... developing powerful and secure phones for professional and corporate use. If that's what you're looking for, there's simply nothing else that comes close.

As for consumer phones, buy what appeals to you and be happy with it. The difference between the various hardware is pretty negligible these days, so go with the OS you prefer. Personally, I prefer Android over iOS (and I refuse to buy an appliance that does not have a removable battery and support external memory), so my vote goes to Samsung.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Brennan said:


> The Z10 is probably the best phone available today, but it's certainly not for everyone. BB got dragged into the consumer market where they didn't belong near the beginning of the smart phone craze, and unfortunately have been struggling to keep up ever since with hardware that really wasn't intended to do what people were buying it for. Thankfully they now seem to be going back to their roots ... developing powerful and secure phones for professional and corporate use. If that's what you're looking for, there's simply nothing else that comes close.
> 
> As for consumer phones, buy what appeals to you and be happy with it. The difference between the various hardware is pretty negligible these days, so go with the OS you prefer. Personally, I prefer Android over iOS (and I refuse to buy an appliance that does not have a removable battery and support external memory), so my vote goes to Samsung.


I'm looking for some love on this HTC. I was thinking about looking into that one. I don't like the size of the Samsung models


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I'm looking for some love on this HTC. I was thinking about looking into that one. I don't like the size of the Samsung models


I agree, the S3 and S4 are getting overly large (and the Notes are just ridiculous). Personally I like the size of my S2, and probably wouldn't go any bigger if I could avoid it. I don't have any first hand experience with HTC phones, but there are plenty out there who are completely happy with them. Take a trip to your local mobile store and ask to see a live demo model, you shouldn't need to play around with it too much to know if it'll work for you or not.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Brennan said:


> As for consumer phones, buy what appeals to you and be happy with it. The difference between the various hardware is pretty negligible these days, so go with the OS you prefer. Personally, I prefer Android over iOS (and I refuse to buy an appliance that does not have a removable battery and support external memory), so my vote goes to Samsung.


Don't forget about the silly proprietary connector cable. These are the things Apple does that really annoys me (and why I can't get into their home computers), but I still like my iPhone. 

I can even live without external memory, since internal memory is big enough these days that I'm not overly concerned about storage, but battery replacement and proprietary connectors are horribly annoying. It's this sort of elitist thinking that set them aside from generic PCs 20 years ago, but now is coming back to bite them in the ass. It's a progressively more connected world and finding a USB cable is very easy. Finding an iPhone 5 cable (not only proprietary but COMPLETELY different than the previous generation's cable - WHY?!?!) is not.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sony/Ericson Xperia


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Don't forget about the silly proprietary connector cable. These are the things Apple does that really annoys me (and why I can't get into their home computers), but I still like my iPhone.
> 
> I can even live without external memory, since internal memory is big enough these days that I'm not overly concerned about storage, but battery replacement and proprietary connectors are horribly annoying. It's this sort of elitist thinking that set them aside from generic PCs 20 years ago, but now is coming back to bite them in the ass. It's a progressively more connected world and finding a USB cable is very easy. Finding an iPhone 5 cable (not only proprietary but COMPLETELY different than the previous generation's cable - WHY?!?!) is not.


I do wish every maker would settle on a universal USB configuration, if that's even technically possible, but it's hardly only Apple who are guilty of this. Really very few devices stick to the standard USB cables.

Batteries on my Apple devices has never become an issue. I haven't had one fail yet so replacing them hasn't been on my redar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The poll doesn't work because a number of the phone mfrs. listed use the Android system where the Apple phone uses Apples iPhone system and no one else does. Samsung outsells Apple and if you add up all the Android phones, the iPhone is way behind. 

The iPhone also has had a number of security issues and is still behind the Android system in this area.

A poll of Android, Blackberry and iPhone operating systems would give a better view of everyone's cell phone preference.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Steadfastly said:


> The poll doesn't work because a number of the phone mfrs. listed use the Android system where the Apple phone uses Apples iPhone system and no one else does. Samsung outsells Apple and if you add up all the Android phones, the iPhone is way behind.
> 
> The iPhone also has had a number of security issues and is still behind the Android system in this area.
> 
> A poll of Android, Blackberry and iPhone operating systems would give a better view of everyone's cell phone preference.


That would also be a good poll, but this one is basically a brand thing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I am shocked. The wife came to me last night after having her new LG for a few days and says she does not miss the iPhone at all and loves the new one. I was not expecting that


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note II. It is amazing, and it's the first mobile big enough for my old eyes to read easily and still fit in my pocket. So far, maybe 6 months in, it hasn't given me any trouble. Unless they massively improve upon it I can't see getting a different one.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> the s3 is a better phone but i dont like the buttons.


That's one of the things that I like most about the S3...essentially one button to light it up then a swipe to unlock and use the screen.

I had my top 3 picked out when I went to get a new phone and HTC One was my #1 but the carrier that I went with didn't have it so I went with my #2 which was the S3.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy Note II. It is amazing, and it's the first mobile big enough for my old eyes to read easily and still fit in my pocket. So far, maybe 6 months in, it hasn't given me any trouble. Unless they massively improve upon it I can't see getting a different one.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I have to agree. I have the same phone which is my second Samsung. It's just an awesome computer, er, I mean phone.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I have to agree. I have the same phone which is my second Samsung. It's just an awesome computer, er, I mean phone.


Before I got my iPhone 5 I was looking at the Note as a replacement for my 3GS. I thought it would be a cool in-between of phone and tablet, but when I tried it out at a store, it was just a little bit too big. I was even leery of the iPhone 5's size, but it feels pretty good now. I'm actually annoyed that Apple has been talking about making bigger phones in the future. I think it's getting a bit out-of-hand now. I'd rather stick to something that's more compact.


----------



## Solaceguitars (May 3, 2010)

I'm running with an HTC one V (for a year) and while it is way too under powered, (1 ghz chip) it is quite a well made device. I wanted to upgrade to the latest HTC superphone, but last week I played with a Samsung S4, and I am sold. Such speed and dazling camera functions. A very nice piece of hardware.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been looking at new phones and have decided that no one makes one I like. I don't want touch screen only, I have yet to use a phone with android that I like(meaning android itself) and blackberry sucks for apps. What I need is a bb bold(or Q10) with a mix of IOS and BB10 with apple app world. So I guess I'll stick with my old bold for now.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

My personal phone is an iPhone 5. My work phone is a Blackberry Z10 - which I liked initially but soon tired of it. If I was in the market for a new smart phone it would be a toss up between the iPhone 5 and a Samsung Galaxy 4 or one of their other models. The Samsungs are pretty nice and I like that the user can upgrade the memory by sliding in a new microSD. My personal computers are all Apples. If the iPhone interface wasn't so slick with Mac I would definitely go with the Samsung. The Z10 could have been a great phone but the software kinda sucks. I prefer the old BlackBerry Bold.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am hearing a lot about these Samsung here but again the size of them scares me off a bit


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Stratin2traynor said:


> The Z10 could have been a great phone but the software kinda sucks. I prefer the old BlackBerry Bold.


I think that that is a very fair assessment. I'm 2 weeks into a Z10 and I'm already getting tired of some of the poor interface choices. Which is too bad, because there is a decent bit of hardware behind it, and some of the interface bits are quite decent. I'd go back to my 9000 quite quickly if I could.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Does anyone own the LG? The wife seems to love this one she just got


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Does anyone own the LG? The wife seems to love this one she just got


I got one for my wife when I got my Note II. She likes it and frankly, so do I, just not as much as my Note II.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hard to answer this one. Samsung has devices that run on Android and also Windows Phone 8. I think that HTC does too. I found that confusing because I think that if someone wants to run Android then s/he has several hardware choices. For IOS, it's just Apple, and Blackberry, Blackberry. So were we voting for operating system or hardware?

Since I am well invested in the Windows ecosystem I am committed to and largely happy to use a Windows Phone. I currently have a Samsung ATIV S (almost the same size as the Galaxy S3). It's a great phone and I'm enjoying it. I voted for the Nokia - because I'm interested in the new Nokia Lumina 1020 - I don't think it's available in Canada yet.



-- click the picture for details ==


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Interesting data. Nokia appears to be making a big comeback. They had almost disappeared for a while. But with the windows phone they are beginning to come back. Blackberry is looking for a buyer right now.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Blackberry and Samsung together are kicking Apple's ass.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Below is the latest 30 day report on the type of devices used to access GC. I am seeing a bit of a shift now.

View attachment 4064


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a lot of Apple stuff...I tend to not check in on my phone - if I am going to browse I want it to be on a reasonable sized screen.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Should be able to get anything from Blackberry pretty cheap soon


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I sure as hell hope so as I was thinking of a Z10 to replace my old Blackberry


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've owned cell phones and PDAs since the late 90s; been through more devices than I can remember. My Blackberry Curve 9300 is not only the single worst device I've ever owned, it's the worst human-made-anything I've ever owned. Starting with the wheel, all the way up until yesterday, it's the worst _anything_ I've ever used.

The damned thing freezes/needs-to-be-reset every single day, usually between a dozen and two dozen times a day. Very often I'll be reading the paper or an email, then I'm suddenly shocked back to reality when the screen goes blank. What the...? Oh yeah, stupid blackberry. Sometimes only some keys will stop working, while everything else is fine. How the hell does that happen? Who knows, but I know how to fix it, reset.

Speaking of freezing and resets: nothing today should require you to pull it apart and remove the battery to do a soft reset. What a weird concept. In all the years of owning PDAs, and with all of the complex ways I would mod and manipulate them, I never once needed to remove the battery.

Also on the topic of resets, how does it take do friggin long to restart a phone? My laptop restarts quicker than my piddly little smart phone.

Every few days the full-battery-charge doesn't last nearly as long as the usual half-day I've come to expect. Sometimes it'll barely last a few hours, oftentimes heating up to the point that I wonder if it might melt down or explode. I keep different chargers in my home, one at work, and another in my car.

Since getting it, it's never allowed me to update the firmware. It prompts me to, but always freezes half way through the process, forcing a restart, leading to another freeze. 

Well, truth is, I did update the firmware ONCE, but that was a whole other nightmare. Earlier this year the phone did one of its usual freeze and reset dealies, except this time it couldn't complete the restart. It just kept resetting over and over. Pulling the battery, blah blah blah, nothing worked. It turned out I could access the phone enough to completely wipe it, and restore it to factory settings. I had to do this by plugging it in to my computer, but there HAD to be no battery in the phone (again, what's with all this battery removal stuff!). I lost all my data and settings, but the phone did eventually start back up. It took me about seven hours that night to figure it out and get it started again (the solution that finally worked was not easy to find, and I tried many other methods first). Right after that, I was able to do one single firmware update. I even hoped maybe it would fix many of the problems I'd been experiencing. Nope, it went right back to randomly resetting the very next day.

I really think these Blackberry 7 phones were hastily put out only to hold people off as they tried to bring their BB10 phones to market. They're slapdash, buggy, cheap, and totally unreliable.

I'm stuck in my contract until Oct 2014, but I think I'm allowed to change phones six months ahead of that. One thing's for sure: they won't be able to pay me to take another Blackberry. 

What kind of company would allow themselves to put out such pieces of crap? Oh yeah, the kind that eventually go out of business.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

iPhone 4 here. Suits me just fine, don't feel the need to change. My whole family has 'em.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Never had any issues with any of my BlackBerry phones from the Bold to the Torch to Q10.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had an i4 for three years now. Yesterday I upgraded to an i5s. I should have it soon.

The i4 is still in pretty much pristine condition, in spite of having been dragged all over the world in my pocket or brief case along with keys, change, pens, you name it with no screen protector.


It should look like an over relic'd guitar now but it doesn't.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Milkman did you recently do the new update I can't prove it but it seems that the lastest upgrade must have been designed to help drain the old I4 batteries, which looks like its going to force me to upgrade my phone when my contract runs out.
and while this post isn't that old looks as if blackberry is in trouble again and that sales are not that robust.


----------

